# Prie-dieu



## beenni

"Prie-dieu" este un scaun de rugăciune utilizat în biserica catolică; mai multe informaţii pe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prie-dieu.
Aş dori să ştiu dacă în română există vreun termen pentru a desemna acest mobilier bisericesc.

Vă mulţumesc.

B


----------



## farscape

În limba română există termenul "scăunel de rugăciune" folosit în special cu referire la ritualuri ale bisericii catolice. Nu știu dacă e unul și același lucru cu obiectele descrise în wiki...

Best,
.


----------



## viuchi

Din amintirile mele de când mergeam la biserică în România (catolică) se numește _genunchier_.


----------



## beenni

Vă mulţumesc pentru ajutor.

B


----------

